# KDE hängt manchmal nach dem Einloggen

## jodalein

Hi,

ich bin mit meinem Latein nun endgültig am Ende.

manchmal Startet das System einfach nicht komplett durch und es Fehlen klipper und das Lautsprecher Icon im Systray wie auf dem Screen zu sehen.

http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/481/xuw.png

Die Reaktion  vom System ist dann super langsam.

Wenn ich in diesem zustand den Dolphin öffnen will braucht dieser geschlagene 45 Sekunden bis er auf geht, das gleiche mit dem Konquerer oder anderen KDE Programmen.

Will ich den Desktop Sperren braucht der Rechner ca. 1 Minute bis der Sperrbildschirm aktiv wird. (gerade brauchte der Kerl 2 Minuten)

Starte ich den Firefox Thunderbird LibreOffice o.ä. sind diese direkt da.

Im Autostart der User liegt noch smb4k für die Samba freigaben, aber auch wenn ich dieses raus nehme tritt der Fehler auf.

Ich habe schon das User Profil gelöscht und komplett neu angelegt > keine Besserung.

hat irgendwer eine Idee was ich noch machen / probieren könnte.

Wenn aber das System ganz normal durch startet und klipper und Sound geladen werden geht alles ohne Probleme. 

unter 

messegaes

xsession-errors

sind keinerlei Fehler zu sehen, die Logs sehen dann genau so aus wie wenn alles sauber läuft.

Problem besteht unter 

KDE 4.10.0 Kernel 3.8.0

KDE 4.10.4 Kernel 3.9.5 (letztes system/world update 14.6.2013)

PC

Intel Atom D525MW

/var/log/messages

```

Jun 17 11:11:58 vboxtest kdm: :0[3988]: pam_unix(kde:session): session opened for user USER by (uid=0)

Jun 17 11:11:58 vboxtest kdm: :0[3988]: pam_ck_connector(kde:session): nox11 mode, ignoring PAM_TTY :0

Jun 17 11:12:04 vboxtest dbus[3440]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.UPower' (using servicehelper)

Jun 17 11:12:04 vboxtest dbus[3440]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.UPower'

Jun 17 11:12:05 vboxtest dbus[3440]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.UDisks2' (using servicehelper)

Jun 17 11:12:05 vboxtest udisksd[4606]: udisks daemon version 2.1.0 starting

Jun 17 11:12:05 vboxtest kernel: ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jun 17 11:12:05 vboxtest kernel: ata3: EH complete

Jun 17 11:12:06 vboxtest dbus[3440]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.UDisks2'

Jun 17 11:12:06 vboxtest udisksd[4606]: Acquired the name org.freedesktop.UDisks2 on the system message bus

Jun 17 11:12:06 vboxtest kernel: EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

Jun 17 11:12:06 vboxtest kernel: EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

Jun 17 11:12:06 vboxtest dbus[3440]: [system] Activating service name='org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper' (using servicehelper)

Jun 17 11:12:06 vboxtest org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper: QDBusConnection: system D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

Jun 17 11:12:06 vboxtest dbus[3440]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper'

Jun 17 11:12:19 vboxtest dbus[3440]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.RealtimeKit1' (using servicehelper)

Jun 17 11:12:19 vboxtest dbus[3440]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.RealtimeKit1'

Jun 17 09:12:19 vboxtest rtkit-daemon[4721]: Successfully called chroot.

Jun 17 09:12:19 vboxtest rtkit-daemon[4721]: Successfully dropped privileges.

Jun 17 09:12:19 vboxtest rtkit-daemon[4721]: Successfully limited resources.

Jun 17 09:12:19 vboxtest rtkit-daemon[4721]: Running.

Jun 17 09:12:19 vboxtest rtkit-daemon[4721]: Watchdog thread running.

Jun 17 09:12:19 vboxtest rtkit-daemon[4721]: Canary thread running.

Jun 17 09:12:19 vboxtest rtkit-daemon[4721]: Successfully made thread 4716 of process 4716 (/usr/bin/pulseaudio) owned by '1025' high priority at nice level -11.

Jun 17 09:12:19 vboxtest rtkit-daemon[4721]: Supervising 1 threads of 1 processes of 1 users.

Jun 17 11:12:19 vboxtest dbus[3440]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.NetworkManager' (using servicehelper)

Jun 17 11:12:20 vboxtest dbus[3440]: [system] Activated service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager' failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

Jun 17 11:12:20 vboxtest dbus[3440]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.NetworkManager' (using servicehelper)

Jun 17 11:12:20 vboxtest dbus[3440]: [system] Activated service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager' failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

Jun 17 09:12:20 vboxtest rtkit-daemon[4721]: Successfully made thread 4746 of process 4716 (/usr/bin/pulseaudio) owned by '1025' RT at priority 5.

Jun 17 09:12:20 vboxtest rtkit-daemon[4721]: Supervising 2 threads of 1 processes of 1 users.

Jun 17 09:12:20 vboxtest rtkit-daemon[4721]: Successfully made thread 4747 of process 4716 (/usr/bin/pulseaudio) owned by '1025' RT at priority 5.

Jun 17 09:12:20 vboxtest rtkit-daemon[4721]: Supervising 3 threads of 1 processes of 1 users.

Jun 17 09:12:21 vboxtest rtkit-daemon[4721]: Successfully made thread 4748 of process 4716 (/usr/bin/pulseaudio) owned by '1025' RT at priority 5.

Jun 17 09:12:21 vboxtest rtkit-daemon[4721]: Supervising 4 threads of 1 processes of 1 users.

Jun 17 09:12:21 vboxtest rtkit-daemon[4721]: Successfully made thread 4749 of process 4716 (/usr/bin/pulseaudio) owned by '1025' RT at priority 5.

Jun 17 09:12:21 vboxtest rtkit-daemon[4721]: Supervising 5 threads of 1 processes of 1 users.

Jun 17 09:12:21 vboxtest rtkit-daemon[4721]: Successfully made thread 4755 of process 4755 (/usr/bin/pulseaudio) owned by '1025' high priority at nice level -11.

Jun 17 09:12:21 vboxtest rtkit-daemon[4721]: Supervising 6 threads of 2 processes of 1 users.

Jun 17 11:12:21 vboxtest pulseaudio[4755]: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.

Jun 17 09:12:21 vboxtest rtkit-daemon[4721]: Successfully made thread 4757 of process 4757 (/usr/bin/pulseaudio) owned by '1025' high priority at nice level -11.

Jun 17 09:12:21 vboxtest rtkit-daemon[4721]: Supervising 6 threads of 2 processes of 1 users.

Jun 17 11:12:21 vboxtest pulseaudio[4757]: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.

Jun 17 09:12:21 vboxtest rtkit-daemon[4721]: Successfully made thread 4760 of process 4760 (/usr/bin/pulseaudio) owned by '1025' high priority at nice level -11.

Jun 17 09:12:21 vboxtest rtkit-daemon[4721]: Supervising 6 threads of 2 processes of 1 users.

Jun 17 11:12:21 vboxtest pulseaudio[4760]: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.

Jun 17 09:12:21 vboxtest rtkit-daemon[4721]: Successfully made thread 4763 of process 4763 (/usr/bin/pulseaudio) owned by '1025' high priority at nice level -11.

Jun 17 09:12:21 vboxtest rtkit-daemon[4721]: Supervising 6 threads of 2 processes of 1 users.

Jun 17 11:12:21 vboxtest pulseaudio[4763]: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.

Jun 17 11:12:22 vboxtest polkitd[4237]: Registered Authentication Agent for unix-session:/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session2 (system bus name :1.34 [/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1], object path /org/kde/PolicyKit1/AuthenticationAgent, locale de_DE.UTF-8)

Jun 17 11:14:37 vboxtest dbus[3440]: [system] Activating service name='org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper' (using servicehelper)

Jun 17 11:14:37 vboxtest org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper: QDBusConnection: system D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

Jun 17 11:14:37 vboxtest dbus[3440]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper'

Jun 17 11:15:52 vboxtest dbus[3440]: [system] Activating service name='org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper' (using servicehelper)

Jun 17 11:15:52 vboxtest org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper: QDBusConnection: system D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

Jun 17 11:15:52 vboxtest dbus[3440]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper'

Jun 17 11:17:07 vboxtest dbus[3440]: [system] Activating service name='org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper' (using servicehelper)

Jun 17 11:17:07 vboxtest org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper: QDBusConnection: system D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

Jun 17 11:17:07 vboxtest dbus[3440]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper'

Jun 17 11:18:51 vboxtest dbus[3440]: [system] Activating service name='org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper' (using servicehelper)

Jun 17 11:18:52 vboxtest org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper: QDBusConnection: system D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

Jun 17 11:18:52 vboxtest dbus[3440]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper'

Jun 17 11:20:01 vboxtest cron[4832]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons)

Jun 17 11:25:57 vboxtest polkitd[4237]: Unregistered Authentication Agent for unix-session:/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session2 (system bus name :1.34, object path /org/kde/PolicyKit1/AuthenticationAgent, locale de_DE.UTF-8)

Jun 17 11:25:57 vboxtest kdm: :0[3988]: pam_unix(kde:session): session closed for user USER

Jun 17 11:26:02 vboxtest dbus[3440]: [system] Activating service name='org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper' (using servicehelper)

Jun 17 11:26:02 vboxtest org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper: QDBusConnection: system D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

Jun 17 11:26:02 vboxtest dbus[3440]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper'

Jun 17 11:28:32 vboxtest dbus[3440]: [system] Activating service name='org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper' (using servicehelper)

Jun 17 11:28:32 vboxtest org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper: QDBusConnection: system D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

Jun 17 11:28:32 vboxtest dbus[3440]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper'

Jun 17 11:29:18 vboxtest dbus[3440]: [system] Activating service name='org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper' (using servicehelper)

Jun 17 11:29:18 vboxtest org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper: QDBusConnection: system D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

Jun 17 11:29:18 vboxtest dbus[3440]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper'

Jun 17 11:29:22 vboxtest kdm: :0[3988]: Abnormal termination of greeter for display :0, code 1, signal 0

Jun 17 11:29:22 vboxtest kdm: :0[3988]: Abnormal greeter termination, code 1, sig 0

```

.xsession-errors

```
dolphin(5203)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

dolphin(5203)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

dolphin(5203)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

dolphin(5203)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

dolphin(5203)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

KUrl("file:///home/USER") KUrl("") 

KUrl("") KUrl("file:///home/USER") 

dolphin(5203)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

KUrl("file:///home/USER") KUrl("") 

QObject::connect: Connecting from QTabBar::tabCloseRequested(int) to COMPAT slot (KTabBar::closeRequest(int))

QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 2

QPainter::end: Painter not active, aborted

QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 2

QPainter::end: Painter not active, aborted

QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 2

QPainter::end: Painter not active, aborted

QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 2

QPainter::end: Painter not active, aborted

dolphin(5216)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): KSystemTimeZones: ktimezoned initialize() D-Bus call failed:  "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/ST3500413AS_5VMQZREE" : property "Drive" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/HL_DT_ST_DVDRAM_GH24NS70_K4SB5LE0916" : property "Drive" does not exist 

dolphin(5216) KSambaSharePrivate::testparmParamValue: We got some errors while running testparm "Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf

Loaded services file OK.

ERROR: pid directory /var/run/samba does not exist

WARNING: The setting 'security=domain' should NOT be combined with the 'password server' parameter.

(by default Samba will discover the correct DC to contact automatically).

" 

dolphin(5216)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

dolphin(5216)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

dolphin(5216)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

dolphin(5216)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

dolphin(5216)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

KUrl("file:///home/USER") KUrl("") 

KUrl("") KUrl("file:///home/USER") 

dolphin(5216)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)

  Resource id:  0x2800024

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)

  Resource id:  0x2800024

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)

  Resource id:  0x2800024

QMetaObject::indexOfSignal: signal implicitWidthChanged() from QDeclarativeItem redefined in IconItem

QMetaObject::indexOfSignal: signal implicitHeightChanged() from QDeclarativeItem redefined in IconItem

QMetaObject::indexOfSignal: signal implicitWidthChanged() from QDeclarativeItem redefined in IconItem

QMetaObject::indexOfSignal: signal implicitHeightChanged() from QDeclarativeItem redefined in IconItem

QMetaObject::indexOfSignal: signal implicitWidthChanged() from QDeclarativeItem redefined in IconItem

QMetaObject::indexOfSignal: signal implicitHeightChanged() from QDeclarativeItem redefined in IconItem

QMetaObject::indexOfSignal: signal implicitWidthChanged() from QDeclarativeItem redefined in IconItem

QMetaObject::indexOfSignal: signal implicitHeightChanged() from QDeclarativeItem redefined in IconItem

QMetaObject::indexOfSignal: signal implicitWidthChanged() from QDeclarativeItem redefined in IconItem

QMetaObject::indexOfSignal: signal implicitHeightChanged() from QDeclarativeItem redefined in IconItem

QDeclarativeExpression: Expression "(function $model() { return sessions.model })" depends on non-NOTIFYable properties: 

    ScreenLocker::SessionSwitching::model

file:///usr/lib/kde4/imports/org/kde/plasma/components/Button.qml:194:5: QML Row: Bei der FÃ<U+0083>Â¼lloperation wurde eine potentielle Endlosschleife der Anker festgestellt.

file:///usr/lib/kde4/imports/org/kde/plasma/components/Button.qml:194:5: QML Row: Bei der FÃ<U+0083>Â¼lloperation wurde eine potentielle Endlosschleife der Anker festgestellt.

file:///usr/lib/kde4/imports/org/kde/plasma/components/Button.qml:194:5: QML Row: Bei der FÃ<U+0083>Â¼lloperation wurde eine potentielle Endlosschleife der Anker festgestellt.

file:///usr/lib/kde4/imports/org/kde/plasma/components/Button.qml:194:5: QML Row: Bei der FÃ<U+0083>Â¼lloperation wurde eine potentielle Endlosschleife der Anker festgestellt.

file:///usr/lib/kde4/imports/org/kde/plasma/components/Button.qml:194:5: QML Row: Bei der FÃ<U+0083>Â¼lloperation wurde eine potentielle Endlosschleife der Anker festgestellt.

file:///usr/lib/kde4/imports/org/kde/plasma/components/Button.qml:194:5: QML Row: Bei der FÃ<U+0083>Â¼lloperation wurde eine potentielle Endlosschleife der Anker festgestellt.

file:///usr/lib/kde4/imports/org/kde/plasma/extras/ScrollArea.qml:96: TypeError: Result of expression 'verticalScrollBar' [null] is not an object.

file:///usr/lib/kde4/imports/org/kde/plasma/extras/ScrollArea.qml:120: TypeError: Result of expression 'horizontalScrollBar' [null] is not an object.

QObject::connect: Connecting from QTabBar::tabCloseRequested(int) to COMPAT slot (KTabBar::closeRequest(int))

KUrl("about:konqueror") KUrl("") 

KUrl("about:konqueror") KUrl("about:konqueror") 

QPainter::begin: Widget painting can only begin as a result of a paintEvent

QPainter::translate: Painter not active

QPainter::setClipRect: Painter not active

```

----------

## schmidicom

Wieso springt in deinem Log die Zeit immer um 2 Stunden hin und her?

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, klingt ein wenig danach als würde das System in einer Virtuellen Maschine laufen?

Wenn ja, dann würde ich den Fehler eher dort vermuten.

----------

